# reboot when startx



## stoorm (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a problem with Xorg. My machine is a Dell Poweredge 2600, when *I* tried to *startx* the system go to reboot. 

I'm following the handbook;

1) *Xorg -configure*

2) *Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro*

This time the machine reboot, without message. I've tried to find some error in procedure, but i do not find anything. Below is rc.conf/xorg.conf/dmesg. 
If you can see, *I* have another problem with my mouse.


----------



## stoorm (Nov 30, 2012)

*dmesg*


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Nov 26 13:30:02 BRST 2012
    root@xxxxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz (2392.33-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf27  Family = f  Model = 2  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2086334464 (1989 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   PE2600  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 9
ioapic2: Changing APIC ID to 10
ioapic3: Changing APIC ID to 11
ioapic4: Changing APIC ID to 12
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
ioapic2 <Version 2.0> irqs 72-95 on motherboard
ioapic3 <Version 2.0> irqs 120-143 on motherboard
ioapic4 <Version 2.0> irqs 144-167 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <DELL PE2600> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 31.0 on pci1
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.3> port 0xece0-0xecff mem 0xfe8e0000-0xfe8fffff,0xfe8c0000-0xfe8dffff irq 28 at device 1.0 on pci3
em0: Ethernet address: 00:0b:db:94:92:d6
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci4
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 31.0 on pci4
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci7
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
amr0: <LSILogic MegaRAID 1.53> mem 0xfebf0000-0xfebfffff irq 120 at device 8.0 on pci8
amr0: delete logical drives supported by controller
amr0: <LSILogic PERC 4/Di> Firmware 250O, BIOS 1.06, 128MB RAM
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 31.0 on pci7
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
uhci0: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-A> port 0xcce0-0xccff irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdcff mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff,0xfdeff000-0xfdefffff at device 4.0 on pci11
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH3 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfc00-0xfc0f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x7f irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x5f irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 1 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (ECP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/8 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
amr0: delete logical drives supported by controller
amrd0: <LSILogic MegaRAID logical drive> on amr0
amrd0: 104040MB (213073920 sectors) RAID 0 (optimal)
amrd1: <LSILogic MegaRAID logical drive> on amr0
amrd1: 104040MB (213073920 sectors) RAID 0 (optimal)
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TEAC CD-224E K.9A> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <CHESEN> at usbus0
ukbd0: <CHESEN USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <CHESEN USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/amrd0p2 [rw]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
```


----------



## stoorm (Nov 30, 2012)

*rc.conf*


```
hostname="tigrao"
keymap="br275.iso.acc.kbd"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
#Xorg
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="NO"
sendmail_enable="NO"
apache22_enable="YES"
squid_enable="YES"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
```


----------



## stoorm (Nov 30, 2012)

*xorg.conf*


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  280   210	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "GSM"
	ModelName    "50A"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 54.0
	VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "probe_sparse"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "accel"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "crt_display"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "composite_sync"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "hw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "force_pci_mode"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "dma_mode"           	# <str>
        #Option     "agp_mode"           	# <i>
        #Option     "agp_size"           	# <i>
        #Option     "local_textures"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "buffer_size"        	# <i>
        #Option     "tv_out"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "tv_standard"        	# <str>
        #Option     "mmio_cache"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "test_mmio_cache"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "panel_display"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "reference_clock"    	# <freq>
        #Option     "shadow_fb"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "sw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "mach64"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Rage XL"
	BusID       "PCI:11:4:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2012)

stoorm said:
			
		

> If you can see, *I* have another problem with my mouse.



Add these lines to your rc.conf file:


```
moused_type="auto"

fsck_y_enable="YES"
```

The second line is because it shows your file system was not properly dismounted and it will check for problems.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

stoorm said:
			
		

> ```
> Driver      "mach64"
> VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
> BoardName   "Rage XL"
> ```


I'm not sure this is the correct one. Try using 

```
Driver "ati"
```

And make sure x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati is installed.


----------



## stoorm (Nov 30, 2012)

I add this lines on rc.conf, and after reboot on start screen the system give a message:

Starting default mousedmoused: unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory

do you have any idea about what happens?


----------



## stoorm (Nov 30, 2012)

SirDice, 

I'm sure the xf86-video-ati is installed, and i change the line in xorg.conf, but the system still not working.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

You only need moused(8) if you have a PS/2 mouse, most people nowadays have a USB mouse and moused(8) gets loaded automatically.

The reason your mouse and keyboard doesn't work is explained in the handbook: 6.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

stoorm said:
			
		

> I'm sure the xf86-video-ati is installed, and i change the line in xorg.conf, but the system still not working.


Hmm.. I think this is going to be a problem. The Mach64 is a rather old card and so is it's driver. I'm not too confident it's been properly maintained lately.


----------



## stoorm (Nov 30, 2012)

bad news.  

If i try to use vesa? 

This problem can be because monitor? or not? I use this server with w2003 2 weeks, and the gui worked. Do you have another idea?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## fmw (Dec 1, 2012)

I've generally (read: on 2 systems) had better results with x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati613. In both cases, the graphics card was somewhat old.


----------

